
The Joy of Psyching Myself Out­ - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/10/opinion/sunday/the-joy-of-psyching-myself-out.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fscience&action=click&contentCollection=science&region=stream&module=stream_unit&version=latest&contentPlacement=2&pgtype=sectionfront
======
lakeeffect
I think it is really inaccurate to say that the work of a writer and the work
of a psychologist are very different. Both require abstraction and a framework
to define the narrative.

~~~
vorotato
This could be true of literally any profession.

~~~
lawpoop
well they're all not all that different then

